# Moisture In The Outdoor Kitchen



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Every year when I open up the outdoor kitchen for the first time, there is all sorts of moisture and mold/mildew in there covering everything. I get out the clorox cleanup and clean it all out. I have even drilled some drain holes in the plastic base the the stove mounts to so it will drain after cleaning. I've tightened the latches to try to keep it sealed but it still happens.

Does anyone have a solution for this? Thicker seal, moisture remover?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never had that problem, but I have a few things to consider that might help you solve your problem. Namely:

1. Is the rubber seal intact and sealing well all the way around the opening? (Use a water-based marker to "paint" the seal, then close, lock, and reopen the door. Look at the sealing surface and see if the marker left a trace all around. If not, you have found the gap in the seal. How to fix is another problem - but finding it is most of the battle.)

2. Does the door edge wrap (steel band all around) have weep holes drilled in the bottom?

3. Are the support cables getting caught between the door and the seal? (This could provide a path for water to follow the cable and pool in the compartment.)

4. Do the faucet handles or the sink's quick connector leaking when under pressure?

5. Is your indoor sink or water lines leaking into the outdoor kitchen compartment? (My outdoor kitchen is immediately below the indoor sink.)

6. Are you sure that the moisture is coming from the indoor sink? Water can sometimes find its way into places via a convoluted path.

Just a few things to check.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to clean everything up, dry it, and then put one of these in there before closing it. After I started that I had no more mildew problems.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Every year when I open up the outdoor kitchen for the first time, there is all sorts of moisture and mold/mildew in there covering everything. I get out the clorox cleanup and clean it all out. I have even drilled some drain holes in the plastic bast the the stove mounts to so it will drain after cleaning. I've tightened the latches to try to keep it sealed but it still happens.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for this? Thicker seal, moisture remover?


Drill some holes in the back/top to get air circulation from the cabinet/inside of the camper...... It should help.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Was also thinking about hanging one of these on the faucet.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

In storage we keep the door to the outdoor kitchen open slighly. No mold!

We used to use desiccants in combination with closing and locking, but would sometimes still have mold.

Ed


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Every year when I open up the outdoor kitchen for the first time, there is all sorts of moisture and mold/mildew in there covering everything. I get out the clorox cleanup and clean it all out. I have even drilled some drain holes in the plastic bast the the stove mounts to so it will drain after cleaning. I've tightened the latches to try to keep it sealed but it still happens.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for this? Thicker seal, moisture remover?


Drill some holes in the back/top to get air circulation from the cabinet/inside of the camper...... It should help.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I get out the clorox cleanup and clean it all out.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Was also thinking about hanging one of these on the faucet.


I use these all the time - 1 in the outdoor sink, 1 in the front storage and 1 in the bathroom. Keeps everything mold free and smelling nice. I was really tired of always cleaning the the outside sink area from mold - haven't to do it since using this.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We have the water issue leaking into the seal when the trailer is washed. I have thought about replacing the seal but haven't gotten around to doing it. Does your door have seep holes at the bottom to draw the water out of the door? We did have to seal the plastic insert so the water would not leak into the trailer.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I drilled about 6 1/2" holes in the upper poly cabinet enclosure and that did the trick. I believe my cabinet developed moisture from condensation due to cool nights and heat from sun. Poor design, should have had vents installed from factory to allow air to circulate. I bet a code regarding exterior gas appliances would not allow vents to rv interior. That is my that is my theory anyway.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The one mod I did do to the kitchen was to insulate the inside plastic cubby with radiant foil bubble insulation. Not sure if this reduced the condensation at all ?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If your seal leaked like mine, then these other suggestions probably aren't going to cut it. I would open mine after a hard rain to find a considerable amount of water standing in the bottom of the opening.

It appears to me the problem was the door was hinged on the bottom and therefore not closing "against" the factory seal but was rather crushing it.

I found that if I get some weatherstripping like you'd use around your home's front door and making a better seal then it stays nice and dry inside. I have to refresh the stuff about every year.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

therink said:


> I drilled about 6 1/2" holes in the upper poly cabinet enclosure and that did the trick. I believe my cabinet developed moisture from condensation due to cool nights and heat from sun. Poor design, should have had vents installed from factory to allow air to circulate. I bet a code regarding exterior gas appliances would not allow vents to rv interior. That is my that is my theory anyway.


I think vents would be OK. The stove cannot be hooked up to gas when the outdoor kitchen door is closed, so no gas could vent into the trailer. And when the stove is connected, the door is wide open. I don't see any problems there.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Used to have the same in my Outback. Had the dealer check into it one time when it was being serviced.

Found out the water was coming from a leak in the faucets themselves. Replaced them and had no more issues.

Mark


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

A couple years back, some one here recommended Sta-Dry from Camping World. I got one for $6.99 and have never had mold in the outside kitchen since. You can regenerate the pack by sticking it in the oven to dry it back out. I love it.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> Every year when I open up the outdoor kitchen for the first time, there is all sorts of moisture and mold/mildew in there covering everything. I get out the clorox cleanup and clean it all out. I have even drilled some drain holes in the plastic base the the stove mounts to so it will drain after cleaning. I've tightened the latches to try to keep it sealed but it still happens.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for this? Thicker seal, moisture remover?


 I had the same issue when I had my 2006 26RS. I did the ventining into the kitchen cabinet but that had little impact.

What I found was the base that is clamped to the hinged lid would collect water from splashing the outside faucet above the black removeable basin so when you hinged it back up the water would stay in the bottom because there are no leak paths such as through screws to let it seep out.

To dry it inside was not easy but I got the majority of water out with a small towel so it was usually fine the next time you opened. I had the unit stored outside so was party to the elements otherwise. Others may have a leak at the door seal but mine was cured by drying the inside of the basin/burner support.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We rarely if ever use the outside sink. I'm sure all the water is coming in from the outside. Will probably give the Sta-Dri at try this winter.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I used to clean everything up, dry it, and then put one of these in there before closing it. After I started that I had no more mildew problems.


X2


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

also have holes drilled into cabinet under sink, covered with mesh, also holes drilled in base for drainage - no probs thus far but we are using it a lot, not much chance for it 'to sit' yet!

ali


----------



## d&k'soutback (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had this problem w/ our unit since it was new never thought about water getting in or leaking from the faucet. just thought it was condencation from the compartment being air tight. I never have had standing water in there. We have used desicant packs but I always thought about drilling holes in the top to let air from inside the camper to keep it dry. has anyone drilled theirs if so on top or bottom. By the way I'm new here just found about this site and joined. It been fun reading about the same problems people have had or are having that we have had w/ours that I have fixed. Great site looking forward to getting help and giving help also.

Duane


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> We rarely if ever use the outside sink. I'm sure all the water is coming in from the outside. Will probably give the Sta-Dri at try this winter.


When you buy one, buy a few. I found that 2 inside and one in the kitchen ensured not issues. I have now used them in each of my trailers. I recharge before winter storage (by baking in the oven as on the directions) and then leave one in the bathroom sink, one in the kitchen sink, and one in the outdoor storage (no more outdoor kitchen for me







). Works great!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I leave all the windows and roof vents cracked and have had no condensation problem. The only moisture issue is in the outdoor kitchen which has no ventilation.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've got a 2006 26RKS and on my current 12,000 mile trip once around the U.S., I've noticed water under the bathroom sink (the bottom-hinged clothes hamper area). It doesn't appear as if the water comes from either of the cold or hot water lines, nor the sink drain. It does appear that the water comes from behind the wall separating this hamper area from where the outdoor stove/sink is. I can't find any leaks on any of the tubing there either. It could be condensation (or rainwater), since I'm guessing it's only an ounce or so of water.

To prevent the water from flowing out from under the hamper into the bathroom I've filled the floor of the hamper area with odor fighting kitty litter. It does contain the water, but I can still see where the kitty litter is darkened by moisture.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

raynardo said:


> I've got a 2006 26RKS and on my current 12,000 mile trip once around the U.S., I've noticed water under the bathroom sink (the bottom-hinged clothes hamper area). It doesn't appear as if the water comes from either of the cold or hot water lines, nor the sink drain. It does appear that the water comes from behind the wall separating this hamper area from where the outdoor stove/sink is. I can't find any leaks on any of the tubing there either. It could be condensation (or rainwater), since I'm guessing it's only an ounce or so of water.
> 
> To prevent the water from flowing out from under the hamper into the bathroom I've filled the floor of the hamper area with odor fighting kitty litter. It does contain the water, but I can still see where the kitty litter is darkened by moisture.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


I had the same problem. Figured out it was water splashed on the bathroom counter that was seeping under the faucet and running down the supply lines. When the faucet was installed, Gilligan didn't put any plumber's putty or caulking under it. I used some clear tub and tile caulk around the faucet and the problem disappeared.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I had the same problem. Figured out it was water splashed on the bathroom counter that was seeping under the faucet and running down the supply lines. When the faucet was installed, Gilligan didn't put any plumber's putty or caulking under it. I used some clear tub and tile caulk around the faucet and the problem disappeared.


Thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We did not have this problem in AZ (it's a "dry heat"







), but here on the central coast of CA, I opened it up a few weeks ago and couldn't believe the "junk" that was growing. Had to get the cleaner out and spend time on it. I think I will try the desiccants, too.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

raynardo said:


> I've got a 2006 26RKS and on my current 12,000 mile trip once around the U.S., I've noticed water under the bathroom sink (the bottom-hinged clothes hamper area). It doesn't appear as if the water comes from either of the cold or hot water lines, nor the sink drain. It does appear that the water comes from behind the wall separating this hamper area from where the outdoor stove/sink is. I can't find any leaks on any of the tubing there either. It could be condensation (or rainwater), since I'm guessing it's only an ounce or so of water.
> 
> To prevent the water from flowing out from under the hamper into the bathroom I've filled the floor of the hamper area with odor fighting kitty litter. It does contain the water, but I can still see where the kitty litter is darkened by moisture.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?


we had an issue with water under the bathroom sink in the Abi-one when she was brand new, and it turned out to be a crack in the bottom of the sink itself right around the drain. New sink compliments of Keystone and no more troubles. It took quite a while for us to find it, but noticed a tiny white line of toothpaste residue one day while cleaning the sink and when I ran my finger across it could feel a tiny unevenness, wiggled the drain pipe from underneath, and could see it opening and closing.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

In our outdoor kitchen we use old fashioned original Clorox in a spray bottle when we close it up, for overwintering, and in the spring way less yucky! Will try the sta-dri thing this winter! During summer, we don't have much of a problem with it as we use it so often.


----------

